# Does anyone know what type of algae this is and how to get rid of it?



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there, 

Can anyone help me with this type of algae? I introduced some new plants to my tank and since the introduction, this type of algae has started to grow on my plants. I threw away the infected plants but I think its too late now =/ Also do you know any way I can get rid of this algae? Also it's a shrimp tank so you will have to factor that in as well. Any fish I can buy that will eat this type of algae? Thanks! Its kind of hard to see but its like really thin tendrils on one side of my leaf.... Also information about the tank might help: I'm not dosing with anything... leave lights on for 8 hours... but that hasnt changed at all ...I had lights going on prior to introduction for 2 weeks and everything was fine... do 10% water changes daily... thanks!

Thanks!

Laura


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

One word...snails. Malaysian Trumpet snails don't eat plants...pause for effect.......there is no downside except that they are hard to get rid of. You don't see them during the day, they clean the substrate and the entire tank, keep your plants and tank algae free as well as eating rotting food at the bottom that ur shrimps won;t touch. Siamese Algae Eater might get the job done but I don't know if your tank is big enough since it's a shrimp tank, might harass your shrimps as well...so snails are your best bet. They will not overpopulate unless you are severely overfeeding.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*Will snails eat this type of algae though?*

I am planning on adding a horned nerite snail but was wondering if snails eat this type of algae? Still need an ID on the algae though... If anyone could ID it, Would be really helpful.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Not sure what algae it is, but snails eat all algae, they eat pretty much everything lol


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

How old is the Setup? Is the tank two weeks old or just the light?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Tank is 3 weeks old now. I had it up and running for 2 weeks prior to introducing the new plants. After the new plants this algae started to appear. Still hoping for ID if anyone knows...


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> Not sure what algae it is, but snails eat all algae, they eat pretty much everything lol


 Certain snails eat certain kinds of algae. NO snail eats them all.

A combination of red nerite, zebra nerite, amano shrimp, and a bushynose pleco will cover you for every single kind of algae. You have 'green hair algae'. It can easily be removed with a soft sponge.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> A combination of red nerite, zebra nerite, amano shrimp, and a bushynose pleco will cover you for every single kind of algae. You have 'green hair algae'. It can easily be removed with a soft sponge.


^ +1

My red cherries pick at green hair algae but never seem to finish it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure if anything eats BBA.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

BBA?

Is that Big Bad Algae?

Pity you tossed the infected plants. On such a new tank, the source could be anything. Could have been the plants, or it could have been something in the water, or even from the stomachs of your shrimp. It could have taken the two weeks to get big enough to notice.

As for it's removal, I'd give your shrimp a chance. If thier not up to it, try a siamese algae eater. I've got one that loves that stuff. A pleco might be a bit big for the leaves of those plants.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Lee_D said:


> BBA?
> 
> Is that Big Bad Algae?


Take this seriously guys. Jeez. 
Black beard algae.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

IIRC it was Jewel @ Menegerie and someone else here that mention Flagfish will eat BBA. Very few things eat BBA IIRC. I thought my ramhorn snails would when I starved them of algae when I saw a snall decrease in BBA but that was short lived as they likely ate it in desperation then stopped totally as I did not see any more decrease in BBA.
I know Excel in combination with a little light srubbing on the effected area worked for me to keep the tank in good condition and growing algae free till I stopped using Excel for a while then things started to return to how it was before.



Chris S said:


> Not sure if anything eats BBA.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Is there a sticky that explains short forms? What does IIRC mean? This IS the beginners circle after all....


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Algae*

Hello; I think this is green hair algae if so otocats will it this also mystery snails. I got rid of mine by washing all plants in a solution of 1part bleach to 17 parts water do not let plants stay in solution more than 1 minute then rinse in declorinated water, dry with a paper towel. All decorations will need to be washed as well. More info just Google James' Planted Tank great pictures as well. Good luck.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldn't rule them algae yet until they start growing everywhere. This looks like hairs that usually grows under the swizwhatever (? can't remember the name). It's part of the plant itself.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Black Brush Algae, and Green hair algae are very delicious to many species. Not to worry. 

I am actually growing this stuff on purpose, for my shrimp to eat.

American Flagfish would be a fun way to see this all disappear quick. They are cute as a button, with their big stick-out-lips they are perfect at eating algae off plants and generally did not kill the plants they ate the algae off of.

W


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bob123 said:


> Hello; I think this is green hair algae if so otocats will it this also mystery snails. I got rid of mine by washing all plants in a solution of 1part bleach to 17 parts water do not let plants stay in solution more than 1 minute then rinse in declorinated water, dry with a paper towel. All decorations will need to be washed as well. More info just Google James' Planted Tank great pictures as well. Good luck.


Bleach damages the cells walls of plant cells from what I remember from a botany class. It also doesn't completely solve the problem as it may easily come back. I personally like otos, they don't grow too big and they're harmless. The only thing you'd have to worry about is something bigger eating it.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Lee_D said:


> Is there a sticky that explains short forms? What does IIRC mean? This IS the beginners circle after all....


IIRC -- If I recall correctly
IMHO -- In my humble opinion
IME -- In my experience
BTW -- By the way

Ask if you run into others you can't figure out.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

bae said:


> IIRC -- If I recall correctly
> IMHO -- In my humble opinion
> IME -- In my experience
> BTW -- By the way
> ...


AFAIK as far as I know
JM2C just my two cents
YMMV your mileage may vary
TANG Tanganyikan (fish from this lake in Africa)
SHELLY Shell dwelling cichlid
FRAG Coral that has been 'fragged' (cut) from another piece of coral
CRS Crystal red shrimp
NH3 Ammonia
NH4 Ammonium
No2 Nitrite
No3 Nitrate


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*thanks for all the input guys!*

I've added snails, amano shrimp into the tank, and looking to get an oto as well. Hope the tank isnt too small for him =/


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> I've added snails, amano shrimp into the tank, and looking to get an oto as well. Hope the tank isnt too small for him =/


How big is this tank? Otos are schooling fish so you need to put in at least 3.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My favorite acronym is TANSTAAFL.

There Ain't No Such Thing As a Free Loach. (apologies to Heinlein.)

W


----------

